# I just sold my baby :(



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Needless to say, the tears haven't come, but they will, just trying to hold it together for now so I don't make my kids feel bad since they are sad too.

We sold Trouble and her buckling Max today. I knew this day would come, we had decided it had to come since she didn't particularly care for young kids. But doesn't mean the heartbreak isn't there. Out of all our goats she had the most personality, such a goofy girl who loved to give kisses or would paw the air to get her point across if I wasn't paying attention to her demands.

I hope and pray she does well in her new home with her new owner, as does her buckling Max. He's such a nice guy, I think he's going to make a really nice buck when he gets older.

Anyway, thought I'd come on here, I know everyone goes through this, but this is the hardest sell for me yet.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am going to have to do that same sell her soon. My special doe is Faith. She was our first doe and my favorite. She gives me kisses but does not like kids. i am hoping the kids will grow really fast and she will stop challenging them and then I can keep her. I don't think she would ever really hit one of the kids but she intimidates them. I know she needs to go but I am not ready to let her. I feel for you and I am really sorry you had to sell your girl. But your daughter is way younger then mine.


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm sorry that you are going through this. But you did what was best for your family and your herd. I know that it is hard to sell them, I get attached to all of them. :grouphug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks  I know I'll get over it, but it'll be so strange going out to feed tomorrow and her not greeting me. 
The other goats were looking for her after feeding time, Madison kept looking up towards the driveway, and I felt so bad for her. Snow White was extra sweet, wanting to rub on us more than usual, and give hugs n'kisses. I know the three doelings were looking for Max! We've had Trouble for 2 years next month. We bought her and her older sister, Ithma together. Ithma has Madison, so hopefully she'll be okay. 

Roger - Hopefully Faith will be fine, she's such a lovely looking doe. The only goat we've ever had issues with challenging is just the bucks we've had. Big Bang intimidates my 13yo daughter, and he knows it. He's not mean though, just likes to act macho. He does that now and then with me, and either gets a broom over the head or a foot LOL But then he looks at me like 'what did I do?' and we're making up and back to normal again LOL He's really good around the kids though, just wants to follow you around like a lost puppy, and have his nose in everyone's business. In fact, he's so laid back he only goes in his pen at night - same with the two young bucklings we have, they don't bother the girls at all, in stead they mount each other...I have come to the conclusion they really are gay goats...lol


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

YOU SOLD TROUBLE!      I always loved looking at her pictures, she was such a character!!!  Sorry I am no help. I too hope and pray she and Max will be happy with their new owners!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Selling the goats is so hard. I cry about every time I load them up. I know the people getting them think I am a big baby, because I cry like a baby as I load them. 

I might have to sell out of all my goats, so that is going to be SOOOO hard.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow Lori I am so sorry  I hope and pray you won't have too, but I definitely understand if that is the decision you have to make. sometimes life throws us a doozie 

So far she is doing good, I'm sure she'll be fine, Max too. I believe they want to use him as a buck, so that will be good, he'd certainly make a nice one the way he looks <and acts lol>.

Eventually we'll have to cut back again. We have 9 now, getting 2 doelings on Sun, and Tues we're taking 2 bucklings to auction. So that would leave us with 7. Oh boy... well we'll most likely sell Big Bang after we breed again UNLESS Ithma has a single. If she has a single I don't want to breed to him again as he's had 1 set of twins and 2 singles so far. We want twins, especially from the new girls who are from multiple genes.
Besides the twin boys, we have Big Bang, Snow White, Ithma, Madison, and 3 doelings <Madison's twins and Snow White's single>. We'll most likely sell Snow White's doeling, but I'd sure love to hang on to her..she's HUGE. We have until the end of summer to decide since my 5yo is going to use her in 4-H.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

oh I am sorry. I know how it feels. I was NOT ready to sell Titan last year, when we did. But hindsight I know I made the best decision for my herd and I get feedback from Titan's new owner, so I know he is doing well. It makes it much easier. 

I still watch Joker and he ALWAYS reminds me, makes me think of Titan!


----------

